# Unexpected Reboot



## brianric (Aug 29, 2002)

My Roamio Pro started acting flaky while watching a recorded SD movie. The video froze while the audio kept running, then the unit rebooted. I usually get a unannounced reboot at 3 AM on my Premiere XL, but never at 4 PM. Hope this isn't a sign of things to come.


----------



## Dan203 (Apr 17, 2000)

Sounds like it crashed. Hopefully it was just a fluke and not a sign of impending hard drive failure. Keep an eye on it. You may even want to set up a bunch of dummy recordings to stress test it. Better it fail now while it's new and still under warranty then down the road.


----------



## brianric (Aug 29, 2002)

Just before watching the movie I tried going into Comcast On Demand, and had great difficulity navigating through the menus, with the remote locking up. Finally got out of On Demand by hitting the Tivo Central button.


----------



## brianric (Aug 29, 2002)

Dan203 said:


> Sounds like it crashed. Hopefully it was just a fluke and not a sign of impending hard drive failure. Keep an eye on it. You may even want to set up a bunch of dummy recordings to stress test it. Better it fail now while it's new and still under warranty then down the road.


Just set up six recordings tonight at 8 PM.


----------



## crxssi (Apr 5, 2010)

Unfortunately, it looks like mine also crashed and rebooted for no known reason. All I did was turn on the TV and walked away. A moment later I was back and I was looking at a bootup screen. This is not a good sign. I don't think my Premiere rebooted even once in almost a year...


----------



## brianric (Aug 29, 2002)

I having rebooted since. I think my problem was going into On Demand ten minutes before rebooting. I was locking up, having great difficulty moving through the menus. I'm not concerned about On Demand as I rarely use it, it works ok on my Premiere XL, and I have my Apple TV to use if needed.


----------



## crxssi (Apr 5, 2010)

brianric said:


> I having rebooted since. I think my problem was going into On Demand ten minutes before rebooting. I was locking up, having great difficulty moving through the menus. I'm not concerned about On Demand as I rarely use it, it works ok on my Premiere XL, and I have my Apple TV to use if needed.


In my case I was doing *nothing* except turning on the TV. I don't think it was even "recording".


----------



## zundian (Mar 5, 2008)

Mine happened to reboot around the same time yours did last night. What a weird coincidence.

ETA: I just remembered that while fiddling around Saturday morning there was a scheduled call to be made around 3pm that would just not go away, no matter how many calls I forced. That may have lead to my reboot.


----------



## coldtoes (May 29, 2002)

Mine rebooted twice today, once after locking up while I was browsing one of the menus (can't remember which one, or what I was doing before) and the second after I attempted to initiate a transfer from an XL HD. Hopefully this is not a sign of more dire things to come.


----------



## swerver (May 18, 2012)

My Roamio plus has rebooted twice, and my new mini once. Since they are brand new, I was working them pretty hard, getting everything set up and testing everything out. First time was a freeze after hitting live tv after testing Netflix and rhapsody. Then the mini froze while testing looking at my premiere show list (which previously hadn't been working quite yet, this was the first time the list loaded), again after pressing live tv. Then the plus again, this time it just suddenly dropped to the startup screens while I was transferring from a pc with a couple more queued, and probably doing a couple other things. That was all yesterday, again during heavy use and they had just been activated and setup so things were still happening with that while I was doing all this... But still. My premiere also probably did that fewer times in a whole year. Anyway today's been good. Maybe it's cleared up.


----------



## bdspilot (Dec 10, 2010)

My Pro rebooted yesterday while watching live TV.


----------



## bdspilot (Dec 10, 2010)

Are you guys connecting through a green switch? I was using a Trendnet green switch. I have seen several threads that say there is a problem with green switches and Roamio. I am now connected directly to the router, will see if it helps. I also had drops while streaming from other Tivo's but they didn't cause reboot.


----------



## crxssi (Apr 5, 2010)

bdspilot said:


> Are you guys connecting through a green switch?


no


----------



## gweempose (Mar 23, 2003)

No reboots here yet, but now I'm worried that it's only a matter of time. Out of curiosity, when a machine has an unscheduled reboot, does it log the reason so that it can send the information to TiVo?


----------



## crxssi (Apr 5, 2010)

gweempose said:


> No reboots here yet, but now I'm worried that it's only a matter of time. Out of curiosity, when a machine has an unscheduled reboot, does it log the reason so that it can send the information to TiVo?


I don't think any of us know that. But I mentioned it before as something I hope they are doing.


----------



## bdspilot (Dec 10, 2010)

2 days no reboots


----------



## crxssi (Apr 5, 2010)

bdspilot said:


> 2 days no reboots


That doesn't say much. I would want multiple months with no reboots.

Besides, how do you know it didn't reboot when you weren't using it? (Legit question... on computer I just use "uptime" or look at /var/log/messages or "last reboot" or "dmesg"; what about TiVo?)


----------



## bdspilot (Dec 10, 2010)

crxssi said:


> That doesn't say much. I would want multiple months with no reboots.
> 
> Besides, how do you know it didn't reboot when you weren't using it? (Legit question... on computer I just use "uptime" or look at /var/log/messages or "last reboot" or "dmesg"; what about TiVo?)


Had to intentionally reboot this morning to get transfers to work again. It took 2:37. Not too bad.

How do you check the logs or dmesq?

for up time i usually look at "time since OOB tune start:" 2nd to last page of Diagnostics


----------



## crxssi (Apr 5, 2010)

bdspilot said:


> How do you check the logs or dmesq?


On the computer? Just type "last reboot" or "uptime" or "dmesg". Looks like dmesg is not dated, so that is useless.



> for up time i usually look at "time since OOB tune start:" 2nd to last page of Diagnostics


Oh! I completely forgot about that!! Thanks! (I wonder if anything else restarts that, though)


----------



## chicagobrownblue (May 29, 2008)

You might want to report the reboots to TiVo so they can look into the problem. Seeing these reboots gives me an additional reason to wait to upgrade.


----------



## bdspilot (Dec 10, 2010)

crxssi said:


> On the computer? Just type "last reboot" or "uptime" or "dmesg". Looks like dmesg is not dated, so that is useless.
> 
> I don't understand this. What computer, where?


----------



## aaronwt (Jan 31, 2002)

crxssi said:


> That doesn't say much. I would want multiple months with no reboots.
> 
> Besides, how do you know it didn't reboot when you weren't using it? (Legit question... on computer I just use "uptime" or look at /var/log/messages or "last reboot" or "dmesg"; what about TiVo?)


I'm at 7.93 days without a reboot with my Roamio Pro. The reboot eight days ago was a manual reboot when I was having slow guide data sent to my Minis. This was after after changing switches a few times. From a Dlink green switch to Netgear green switch and then to a Dlink Non green switch.


----------



## aaronwt (Jan 31, 2002)

bdspilot said:


> crxssi said:
> 
> 
> > On the computer? Just type "last reboot" or "uptime" or "dmesg". Looks like dmesg is not dated, so that is useless.
> ...


----------



## crxssi (Apr 5, 2010)

bdspilot said:


> for up time i usually look at "time since OOB tune start:" 2nd to last page of Diagnostics


Not good. Looking at that now shows 51414 seconds. That was only 14 hours ago. If nothing else resets that, it means my unit rebooted this morning without me knowing. But it appears to be the same time my last Service Connection call was made.... so perhaps that resets it?


----------



## bbrown9 (Mar 12, 2011)

I've seen a couple of unexpected reboots tonight. The first was about an hour ago when I exited Netflix. I understand that was an update last week for an issue with reboots related to Netflix. I have that update, so either the problem wasn't fixed or there is an additional problem

The second reboot was just a few minutes ago while watching a recording of a TV show.

I'm having Premiere flashbacks.


----------



## Rootwitch (May 24, 2006)

I'm assuming mine is rebooting too. Twice now, I've come back from a night out to find movies I've recorded broken into 2 segments, with about a 3 minute missing block. IE: Segment 1 of the movie will stop at 54 minutes. Segment 2 will start at 57 minutes. Hopefully there will be a software update to solve this... aggravated...


----------



## Soapm (May 9, 2007)

bdspilot said:


> How do you check the logs or dmesq?


On an unhacked Tivo you would have to pull the drive and run tivopart to see the partitions. The logs will be in partition 9 (var).


----------



## Soapm (May 9, 2007)

crxssi said:


> Not good. Looking at that now shows 51414 seconds. That was only 14 hours ago. If nothing else resets that, it means my unit rebooted this morning without me knowing. But it appears to be the same time my last Service Connection call was made.... so perhaps that resets it?


Another way is to look for split recording in the NPL.


----------



## CoxInPHX (Jan 14, 2011)

bdspilot said:


> How do you check the logs?





Soapm said:


> On an unhacked Tivo you would have to pull the drive and run tivopart to see the partitions. The logs will be in partition 9 (var).


On a Premiere you can view the logs by the following, but it does not seem to work on the Roamio

From the Account & System Information menu:
Press: CLEAR, CLEAR, ENTER, ENTER, 0


----------



## crxssi (Apr 5, 2010)

Rootwitch said:


> I'm assuming mine is rebooting too. Twice now, I've come back from a night out to find movies I've recorded broken into 2 segments, with about a 3 minute missing block.


Yep, that exact thing happened to me yet again, this week.



Soapm said:


> Another way is to look for split recording in the NPL.


True (see above). But that will only happen if recording something scheduled- I don't think it will even do that on suggestions. Thus, it will be rare.

I have a feeling my box is rebooting at least a few times a week. I might go ahead and write a monitoring script (with ping) to track how big an issue this is...


----------



## actionj (Sep 2, 2004)

I love my Roamio but I've also had 4 or 5 reboots. I was watching and recording 3 football games just now and it rebooted. I checked my network settings and sure enough a call was made right before. Questions are. 
1) why in the world are these calls made during day. How can I force them to happen in middle of night?
2) the call shows as successful. Tivo wouldn't schedule an immediate reboot while I'm recording shows would they?
3) also what criteria happen for the tivo to force a reboot? Is it just for software updates or are there other reasons?


----------



## lessd (Jan 23, 2005)

actionj said:


> I love my Roamio but I've also had 4 or 5 reboots. I was watching and recording 3 football games just now and it rebooted. I checked my network settings and sure enough a call was made right before. Questions are.
> 1) why in the world are these calls made during day. How can I force them to happen in middle of night?
> 2) the call shows as successful. Tivo wouldn't schedule an immediate reboot while I'm recording shows would they?
> 3) also what criteria happen for the tivo to force a reboot? Is it just for software updates or are there other reasons?


The only TiVo re-boots will be for software updates and take place at 2am if you are not recording, any other re-boots is some bug (or power loss), if you turn on the screen time it will not survive any re-boot, one way to tell if you have had a re-boot.


----------



## crxssi (Apr 5, 2010)

I am actively monitoring mine now. So far, 28 hours OK.


```
$ cat pingtivo
while true
 do if ! ping -qc1 roamio > /dev/null
   then echo "FAIL: "`date` >> /tmp/pingfail
   echo "FAIL: "`date`
  else
   echo -n "."
  fi
 sleep 20
done
```


----------



## crxssi (Apr 5, 2010)

crxssi said:


> I am actively monitoring mine now. So far, 28 hours OK.


Well, that didn't take long:

FAIL: Sun Sep 22 06:21:14 EDT 2013
FAIL: Sun Sep 22 06:21:44 EDT 2013
FAIL: Sun Sep 22 06:22:07 EDT 2013
FAIL: Sun Sep 22 06:22:30 EDT 2013
FAIL: Sun Sep 22 06:22:53 EDT 2013

And guess when the last service connection was? 6:53am
Time since OOB Tune Start: 9695 sec (161min/ 2.7hr) which also matches above.

Since the ping is every 20 seconds, there was a network downtime of between 99 and 118 seconds. Doesn't seem like enough time for a reboot, but the network might come back quickly in the bootup process. I am going to call this the first monitored reboot on my machine. And this is not the first reboot after a service call. I will keep monitoring and building up some solid, empirical data.

*I think there is something very wrong with the Roamio.*


----------



## chicagobrownblue (May 29, 2008)

bbrown9 said:


> I'm having Premiere flashbacks.


----------



## aaronwt (Jan 31, 2002)

It certainly should not be booting. My first Roamio Pro and my replacement have not had any unexpected reboots. I guess except for when my first one took a crap and was stuck at the start screen.


----------



## uw69 (Jan 25, 2001)

Dumb question, but unless to are watching when a reboot happens, how can you tell if you have had an unexpected reboot?


----------



## lessd (Jan 23, 2005)

uw69 said:


> Dumb question, but unless to are watching when a reboot happens, how can you tell if you have had an unexpected reboot?


The clock (if on the screen) will go off, when you press the info button and look at your tuners they will be all on the same channel, and there are other ways to tell.


----------



## uw69 (Jan 25, 2001)

Thank you


----------



## swerver (May 18, 2012)

Mine booted 3 times yesterday afternoon while watching football, all within about an hour of each other. It was very uncool. I was transferring some shows from pc, and also recording on several tuners. My mini booted too yesterday. Both had been stable since my initial couple of reboots the day I set it up a couple weeks ago. Seems like something was going on in tivo land, for several of us to all get the boot around the same time.


----------



## aaronwt (Jan 31, 2002)

uw69 said:


> Dumb question, but unless to are watching when a reboot happens, how can you tell if you have had an unexpected reboot?


I look at the time since the last boot on the DVR diagnostics screen or I can look at the Stream info from a web browser and it will show me the time as well. At least it does now since I can't use the Stream function with Android. I guess once I am able to use the stream function those times won't be a reflection of when the box last booted.


----------



## crxssi (Apr 5, 2010)

crxssi said:


> Well, that didn't take long:
> 
> FAIL: Sun Sep 22 06:21:14 EDT 2013
> FAIL: Sun Sep 22 06:21:44 EDT 2013
> ...


And again:
FAIL: Tue Sep 24 20:00:09 EDT 2013
FAIL: Tue Sep 24 20:00:39 EDT 2013
FAIL: Tue Sep 24 20:01:02 EDT 2013
FAIL: Tue Sep 24 20:01:25 EDT 2013
FAIL: Tue Sep 24 20:01:48 EDT 2013

Time since OOB Tune Start places it at the same time. So I will stop looking at the OOB number, it is clear when I have a 90+ second ping loss, it is due to rebooting.

And like the last time, the 8:32pm service call was today was about 30 minutes *AFTER* the reboot. This doesn't make sense to me, unless the time it claims for the service call is not really when the call is being made. It seems to be related to the service call... although it did NOT reboot on Monday. Hmm....


----------



## moyekj (Jan 24, 2006)

I enable SPSPS backdoor (quick clear play bar) after each reboot, so if there was a reboot I soon find out as soon as I start using trick play functions and the annoying play bar doesn't go away quickly.


----------



## crxssi (Apr 5, 2010)

crxssi said:


> And again:


And again it rebooted:

FAIL: Wed Sep 25 10:56:24 EDT 2013
FAIL: Wed Sep 25 10:56:47 EDT 2013
FAIL: Wed Sep 25 10:57:10 EDT 2013
FAIL: Wed Sep 25 10:57:33 EDT 2013
FAIL: Wed Sep 25 10:57:56 EDT 2013

Last successful service call: Today at 2:29pm. So this is the first of three documented reboots that did NOT occur near the service connection time. As you know from this thread, I have had many other reboots prior to logging all this.

I have contacted Margret with this info, she has responded, and I am feeding back more system info to them as well as updating this thread. If anyone else suspects this type of rebooting on their Roamio, please do post on this thread and let us know.


----------



## Millionaire2K (Jun 16, 2008)

Disconnect the internet from the box for a day and see if it still happens. Also disconnect anything else you may have attached.

Not saying this is your problem but A year ago my Elite 4XL kept rebooting. I disconnected my Ethernet cable for a few days and the problem stopped. I then fond out my network switch was causing the reboots. I bought a new switch and it never rebooted again.


----------



## crxssi (Apr 5, 2010)

Millionaire2K said:


> Disconnect the internet from the box for a day and see if it still happens. Also disconnect anything else you may have attached.
> 
> Not saying this is your problem but A year ago my Elite 4XL kept rebooting. I disconnected my Ethernet cable for a few days and the problem stopped. I then fond out my network switch was causing the reboots. I bought a new switch and it never rebooted again.


I am using a WRT54GL running Toastman Tomato which is older and rock solid. No separate switch. Same setup as my Premiere which had no rebooting issues (and neither with my other connected equipment). I suppose anything is possible, though.

At the moment, I am still in data collection mode and also in contact with TiVo, so I won't make any changes unless directed by them because I wouldn't want to complicate the controlled testing..... not yet, anyway.


----------



## Millionaire2K (Jun 16, 2008)

I felt the same way when they told me to remove it from the network. I hung up on them and called them idiots. A week later I was thankful for the tip.


----------



## crxssi (Apr 5, 2010)

*Margret reports (and said I can relay to this thread) that TiVo believes my reboot is a known problem caused by certain types of TV's when they are turned "off." A proposed temporary solution would be to use an HDMI switchbox or to unplug the HDMI cable after turning off the TV.

Supposedly there is a possible fix in an upcoming beta, which is not open for enrollment yet. There is no ETA but they are working on it "urgently" since this is apparently a wide-spread severe issue. Margret requests that if you are also having this rebooting issue to not only post about it in this thread, but also report what model TV you have.

Mine is a Vizio Gallevia GV52L 52" LCD 1080P TV*


----------



## dana278 (Aug 31, 2013)

I was experiencing some unexpected reboots, and I noticed over four days they were happening at 7:30 or 8pm. I spent time trying to figure out that pattern, but I couldn't figure it out. 

I started paying more attention and it turns out that my TiVo doesn't appreciate having over 25 episodes of a show recorded. Since I have a Plus with plenty of room I have a few sitcoms (you know, the ones that air at least a dozen episodes every day) on Season Passes. Whenever I'd hit 25 episodes TiVo would restart, I guess when attempting to record that 26th episode. Oh and this was happening even when I had the "all episodes" option chosen. It's very odd but I was happy I figured out the problem. I deleted the episodes and removed those Season Passes and I haven't had one reboot since. 

Oddly enough, I did try modifying the recording options and lowering the episodes saved to 10, but TiVo didn't seem to care and kept going way past that number, back up near 25! So yeah, I just deleted the Season Passes instead. I don't need them anyways and I really don't feel like figuring out what the deal is with that right now!


----------



## DCIFRTHS (Jan 6, 2000)

crxssi said:


> *Margret reports (and said I can relay to this thread) that TiVo believes my reboot is a known problem caused by certain types of TV's when they are turned "off." A proposed temporary solution would be to use an HDMI switchbox or to unplug the HDMI cable after turning off the TV.
> 
> Supposedly there is a possible fix in an upcoming beta, which is not open for enrollment yet. There is no ETA but they are working on it "urgently" since this is apparently a wide-spread severe issue. Margret requests that if you are also having this rebooting issue to not only post about it in this thread, but also report what model TV you have.
> 
> Mine is a Vizio Gallevia GV52L 52" LCD 1080P TV*


Interesting. Does this have anything to do with CEC commands?


----------



## crxssi (Apr 5, 2010)

DCIFRTHS said:


> Interesting. Does this have anything to do with CEC commands?


https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/HDMI#CEC

I have no idea. My TV is fairly old and doesn't "do" CEC though.

Sounds like it could be a reasonable guess though. I said it seems odd to have anything to do with the TV being "off" (standby) because it does not happen soon after the TV is "off", nor does it happen consistently.


----------



## bbrown9 (Mar 12, 2011)

That's not my reboot problem. The reboots I have noticed have been when I was using it - after exiting Netflix or watching a recorded TV show, but not every time.


----------



## crxssi (Apr 5, 2010)

bbrown9 said:


> That's not my reboot problem. The reboots I have noticed have been when I was using it - after exiting Netflix or watching a recorded TV show, but not every time.


Having a reboot on [any] TiVo while you just told it to do something, especially when using non-native apps (like Netflix) is not very unusual. Not saying it is "expected" but far more "typical".

This thread [seems to be] more about rebooting when not using it, or when you have not touched it for a while, like when it has been recording or playing back something for several minutes or more. That is far less common (at least in previous models). I suspect this is happening a lot more than most people out there realize it.

As an update on my stuff- it hasn't rebooted since my last report, and have changed nothing yet. After the next reboot, I plan to start unplugging the HDMI as a test to try and confirm/deny it might be related to the TV. At this point I would have to see no reboot for approximately 5 days while doing that to be confident there is a link.

Update: Have the "pending restart" for the service update, so I will wait until after the reboot after this coming planned one.


----------



## crxssi (Apr 5, 2010)

crxssi said:


> Update: Have the "pending restart" for the service update, so I will wait until after the reboot after this coming planned one.


It rebooted itself for the update at 08:11:03, which seems like a strange time.

Anyway, here we go again:

FAIL: Fri Sep 27 20:07:38 EDT 2013
FAIL: Fri Sep 27 20:08:08 EDT 2013
FAIL: Fri Sep 27 20:08:31 EDT 2013
FAIL: Fri Sep 27 20:08:54 EDT 2013
FAIL: Fri Sep 27 20:09:17 EDT 2013

So now that I know nothing has changed I will start disconnecting the HDMI cable when not using it and see if there is any difference....


----------



## bbrown9 (Mar 12, 2011)

I put mine on standby when I'm not using it. Since that disables the output, I wonder if that would make a difference? Maybe that's why I don't see the reboots when I'm not using it (I can tell because the SPS9S clock in the upper right corner would disappear if it rebooted). It's easier than disconnecting the cable.


----------



## crxssi (Apr 5, 2010)

bbrown9 said:


> I put mine on standby when I'm not using it. Since that disables the output, I wonder if that would make a difference? It's easier than disconnecting the cable.


That is a very good idea. Can't say if it would work or not. I suppose that could be tested later, if disconnecting the HDMI proved to be a solution. So far it has been 24 hours into my disconnection test, so far no reboot (but that isn't saying much)


----------



## crxssi (Apr 5, 2010)

crxssi said:


> So far it has been 24 hours into my disconnection test, so far no reboot (but that isn't saying much)


Unfortunately I ruined the test because I fell asleep last night at the TV and when I woke, I forgot to unplug the HDMI cable. And then:

FAIL: Mon Sep 30 02:03:50 EDT 2013
FAIL: Mon Sep 30 02:04:13 EDT 2013
FAIL: Mon Sep 30 02:04:36 EDT 2013
FAIL: Mon Sep 30 02:04:59 EDT 2013
FAIL: Mon Sep 30 02:05:22 EDT 2013
FAIL: Mon Sep 30 02:05:45 EDT 2013

But it hadn't rebooted since the 27th. I was so close to proving this is working, now I have to start over 

UPDATE: I still didn't bother to unplug it this morning when I wrote this... it rebooted again at 3pm ...


----------



## actionj (Sep 2, 2004)

My Roamio pro has now rebooted with TV off, with TV on, while lots of shows are recording, while no shows are recording, while watching live TV, and while fast forwarding through recorded shows. Basically it just reboots almost every day and for myriad reasons. I'm growing impatient.


----------



## aaronwt (Jan 31, 2002)

crxssi said:


> Having a reboot on [any] TiVo while you just told it to do something, especially when using non-native apps (like Netflix) is not very unusual. Not saying it is "expected" but far more "typical".
> 
> This thread [seems to be] more about rebooting when not using it, or when you have not touched it for a while, like when it has been recording or playing back something for several minutes or more. That is far less common (at least in previous models). I suspect this is happening a lot more than most people out there realize it.
> 
> ...


Definitely very unusual to reboot in my use of TiVos.


----------



## matt.macgibbon (Jul 2, 2009)

When i watch netflix, it reboots the tivo occasionally. i never had a premiere, but this has happened 3 times in the last 2 days. i have it hard wired.

should i return it and go back to using my series 3? (HD XL?)


----------



## aaronwt (Jan 31, 2002)

So far I have not seen any reboots using Netflix on my Roamio Pro. Since Netflix made the SuperHD change last week, I've used Netflix at least twenty times on my Roamio Pro.


----------



## matt.macgibbon (Jul 2, 2009)

are you using ethernet, wifi, or MoCa?


----------



## crxssi (Apr 5, 2010)

matt.macgibbon said:


> are you using ethernet, wifi, or MoCa?


You have to direct your question at someone...


----------



## Icarus (Jun 15, 2002)

Mine just rebooted, first time I've seen it, though tuners are acting flaky, hard to know if it's tivo or the cable. Now it's installing an update .........


----------



## crxssi (Apr 5, 2010)

crxssi said:


> Unfortunately I ruined the test because I fell asleep last night at the TV and when I woke, I forgot to unplug the HDMI cable.


OK, some time has passed with no more procedural issues. I have now proven beyond any doubt that my Roamio rebooting is, indeed, solved by disconnecting the HDMI cable when the TV is "off", just like Margret suggested. This also means that the repeated rebooting is *caused* by being connected to this particular TV when it is "off".

I will now move on to trying the TiVo "standby" mode instead of disconnecting the HDMI cable to see if that works as an alternate work-around for this major bug/issue... I should know the results pretty quickly.


----------



## aaronwt (Jan 31, 2002)

Maybe an active hdmi splitter will work?


----------



## DCIFRTHS (Jan 6, 2000)

crxssi said:


> OK, some time has passed with no more procedural issues. I have now proven beyond any doubt that my Roamio rebooting is, indeed, solved by disconnecting the HDMI cable when the TV is "off", just like Margret suggested. This also means that the repeated rebooting is *caused* by being connected to this particular TV when it is "off".
> 
> I will now move on to trying the TiVo "standby" mode instead of disconnecting the HDMI cable to see if that works as an alternate work-around for this major bug/issue... I should know the results pretty quickly.


Thanks for the updates. This is an interesting (albeit annoying) bug for those people that are experiencing it... I wonder what is happening to trigger the reboot.

For the record, I don't have a Roamio yet.


----------



## crxssi (Apr 5, 2010)

DCIFRTHS said:


> Thanks for the updates. This is an interesting (albeit annoying) bug for those people that are experiencing it... I wonder what is happening to trigger the reboot.


Margret said it has something to do with the TV model.

Yes, it is annoying. I fell asleep watching TV, again, and went to bed at 3am, forgetting to put it in standby or unplug the HDMI. It rebooted at 4:12am and then AGAIN at 6:40am this morning.

(And yes, this ruined my second testing of using standby as an alternative to unplugging the HDMI, but I will keep working on it and should have a conclusion this weekend, I hope)


----------



## DCIFRTHS (Jan 6, 2000)

crxssi said:


> Margret said it has something to do with the TV model.


I'm wondering what those particular models are doing that TiVo can't seem to deal with? Is it the TiVo that can't handle (or ignore) rogue commands, or maybe the devices are doing some kind of polling, and the TiVo isn't handling the request properly? I'm just thinking out-loud 



crxssi said:


> Yes, it is annoying. I fell asleep watching TV, again, and went to bed at 3am, forgetting to put it in standby or unplug the HDMI. It rebooted at 4:12am and then AGAIN at 6:40am this morning.
> 
> (And yes, this ruined my second testing of using standby as an alternative to unplugging the HDMI, but I will keep working on it and should have a conclusion this weekend, I hope)


Keep us posted, and I hope you get a fix, form TiVo, soon :up:


----------



## crxssi (Apr 5, 2010)

bbrown9 said:


> I put mine on standby when I'm not using it. Since that disables the output, I wonder if that would make a difference? Maybe that's why I don't see the reboots when I'm not using it (I can tell because the SPS9S clock in the upper right corner would disappear if it rebooted). It's easier than disconnecting the cable.


Testing complete!

Looks like your prediction was correct! Putting the Roamio in standby is just as effective as unplugging the HDMI cable for preventing the rebooting. Kinda surprising, and much more convenient. Thanks.


----------



## restanim (Dec 26, 2007)

Hi all,
I have a Roamio Plus connected to my Pioneer plasma TV. The model number is PDP-6010FD. My Roamio is connected via HDMI and I am getting the reboot problem. The internet connection is by the wired LAN. My previous DVR was the original Series 3 with no reboot issues.


----------



## crxssi (Apr 5, 2010)

restanim said:


> I have a Roamio Plus connected to my Pioneer plasma TV. The model number is PDP-6010FD. My Roamio is connected via HDMI and I am getting the reboot problem.


Well, if you are discovering it is rebooting with the TV off, then start putting the Roamio in standby whenever the TV is off. It is easy- just touch the front panel light on the left and wait a moment and it will go into standby. When ready to use it again, just touch that area and it will wake up.

Margret is putting me into the next beta- supposedly coming in a few weeks, that is supposed to address the issue.



> My previous DVR was the original Series 3 with no reboot issues.


I have had nearly every TiVo model and have never seen this issue until the Roamio. And this particular 52" Vizio LCD (08-2007) was connected to my Premiere and TiVo HD the exact same way.


----------



## restanim (Dec 26, 2007)

crxssi, thanks for the suggestion.



crxssi said:


> Well, if you are discovering it is rebooting with the TV off, then start putting the Roamio in standby whenever the TV is off. It is easy- just touch the front panel light on the left and wait a moment and it will go into standby. When ready to use it again, just touch that area and it will wake up.


The reboot does occur while the TV is off, however, I don't want to put my Roamio in stand-by because I watch TV using my Slingbox on my computer in the other room or sometimes at work.

I have only seen the reboot twice.

Mike


----------



## bbrown9 (Mar 12, 2011)

restanim said:


> crxssi, thanks for the suggestion.
> 
> The reboot does occur while the TV is off, however, I don't want to put my Roamio in stand-by because I watch TV using my Slingbox on my computer in the other room or sometimes at work.
> 
> ...


Standby won't stop you from being able to do that. It just shuts off the video out port.


----------



## restanim (Dec 26, 2007)

bbrown9 said:


> Standby won't stop you from being able to do that. It just shuts off the video out port.


The component video out of the Roamio connects to the component in on the Slingbox. If the video out port is off, then there won't be any video for the Slingbox to pass if the Roamio is in standby, right?


----------



## TiVoMargret (Feb 3, 2008)

I believe we have a fix for the problem, and I expect it to be released before the end of the month. If you'd like to help verify the fix, you can sign up for the Beta program. To do so:

1. Register your Roamio at http://fieldtrials.tivo.com

2. Send me an email and let me know you've done so. Use the subject: "Roamio HDMI TV issue".

--Margret


----------



## crxssi (Apr 5, 2010)

restanim said:


> The reboot does occur while the TV is off, however, I don't want to put my Roamio in stand-by because I watch TV using my Slingbox on my computer in the other room or sometimes at work.


Not sure exactly how that works, if it does affect it, then unplug the HDMI each time instead.



> I have only seen the reboot twice.


If you have caught it twice, it has probably been doing it dozens and dozens of times you don't know about.


----------



## restanim (Dec 26, 2007)

I say I've seen it twice because I caught it live today and there was only one other time where all the tuners were on the same channel.


----------



## crxssi (Apr 5, 2010)

I could swear it is getting worse. I forgot again last night to put it in standby and this time it rebooted THREE times in a 5.5 hour period!

FAIL: Mon Oct 7 02:30:34 EDT 2013

FAIL: Mon Oct 7 05:54:48 EDT 2013

FAIL: Mon Oct 7 06:32:53 EDT 2013


----------



## moyekj (Jan 24, 2006)

As aaronwt posted above it's likely an ACTIVE HDMI splitter would work around the problem since it would keep HDMI handshake alive with TV off. Or just use component output for now instead. (For those that don't want to wait for fix from TiVo).


----------



## restanim (Dec 26, 2007)

crxssi,
Where do you get the failure history that you post?


----------



## crxssi (Apr 5, 2010)

restanim said:


> crxssi,
> Where do you get the failure history that you post?


http://www.tivocommunity.com/tivo-vb/showthread.php?p=9824954#post9824954


----------



## crxssi (Apr 5, 2010)

crxssi said:


> I could swear it is getting worse. I forgot again last night to put it in standby and this time it rebooted THREE times in a 5.5 hour period!
> 
> FAIL: Mon Oct 7 02:30:34 EDT 2013
> 
> ...


Problems fixed with the updates!


----------



## DCIFRTHS (Jan 6, 2000)

crxssi said:


> Problems fixed with the updates!


Great news!


----------



## jadziedzic (Apr 20, 2009)

Interesting - my Roamio has rebooted twice in the last few days, and it appears (from the network status screen) that the last reboot happened at the time of the most recent network connection. Odd thing is, my TiVo is connected via component cables ... 

I've added a Mini within the past week, so I wonder if there's a connection?

I've forwarded the info to Margret; maybe they'll see something.


----------



## ronamay (Oct 13, 2013)

We are still having this issue and I think we have the newest update on our Roamio Pro. I love all the features of this Tivo except for reboots... cutting off recordings, putting all tuners on the same station even if I left tuners on specific stations for a reason, and when I turn on the tv it's in reboot mode almost every time. Ugh! I'm frustrated for sure but my husband is about to really lose it!

We have a Samsung LED Series 6 - 6350. 
I've signed up for the beta fix and sent an email to TivoMargret

Please fix it Tivo!!!


----------



## crxssi (Apr 5, 2010)

ronamay said:


> We are still having this issue and I think we have the newest update on our Roamio Pro. I love all the features of this Tivo except for reboots... [...]on the tv it's in reboot mode almost every time. Ugh! I'm frustrated for sure but my husband is about to really lose it!
> 
> We have a Samsung LED Series 6 - 6350.
> I've signed up for the beta fix and sent an email to TivoMargret
> ...


The reboots caused by HDMI have been fixed and this is already confirmed. If you are talking about reboots caused by something else (like Netflix), I don't know. There is also a possibility your unit is just defective...


----------



## ustavio (Oct 19, 2013)

crxssi said:


> The reboots caused by HDMI have been fixed and this is already confirmed. If you are talking about reboots caused by something else (like Netflix), I don't know. There is also a possibility your unit is just defective...


I have also been experiencing random reboots. Mainly every time I use Netflix. I was just watching Netflix and dropped out with a "we're having trouble with this title right now please check again". I backed out to the Tivo menu to be greeted by a C133 error (apparently a loss of internet connection).... but I was also on my computer at the same time and did NOT lose my internet connection. There was some drop in the connection on Tivo's end. There is something hinky going on with Tivo and/or Netflix and it is an on going problem that has nothing to do with HDMI. I have doubts it is a defective unit unless there are a LOT of defective units out there.

Out of all the Tivo units I've ever owned, the Roamio has been the most temperamental. Instead of introducing new features, perhaps they should insure the basics work properly regardless of which television or cable provider one uses.


----------



## DCIFRTHS (Jan 6, 2000)

ustavio said:


> I have also been experiencing random reboots. Mainly every time I use Netflix. I was just watching Netflix and dropped out with a "we're having trouble with this title right now please check again". I backed out to the Tivo menu to be greeted by a C133 error (apparently a loss of internet connection).... but I was also on my computer at the same time and did NOT lose my internet connection. There was some drop in the connection on Tivo's end. There is something hinky going on with Tivo and/or Netflix and it is an on going problem that has nothing to do with HDMI. I have doubts it is a defective unit unless there are a LOT of defective units out there.
> 
> Out of all the Tivo units I've ever owned, the Roamio has been the most temperamental. Instead of introducing new features, perhaps they should insure the basics work properly regardless of which television or cable provider one uses.


I am having the same problem, but I thought it was my router. When this happens, I lose all internet connectivity, and have to reboot the router.

I also can't get 1080p/24 anymore. I posted about this here as I used to get 1080p/24 before the update. I have to admit that I did disable 1080p/24 a while ago due to the TiVo blanking out when streaming in /24.


----------



## ustavio (Oct 19, 2013)

crxssi said:


> The reboots caused by HDMI have been fixed and this is already confirmed. If you are talking about reboots caused by something else (like Netflix), I don't know. There is also a possibility your unit is just defective...


I reviewed my reply to your post and felt I may have come off a little snarky regarding your thoughts on a defective unit. It wasn't intended and I apologize if it seemed that way. I moving into the "hair-pulling" phase with this one issue and truly do appreciate your feedback. Every piece if information is valuable and contributes toward a solution to the puzzle. I only wish Tivo and/or Netflix were as helpful as the folks on this forum.


----------



## ustavio (Oct 19, 2013)

DCIFRTHS said:


> I am having the same problem, but I thought it was my router. When this happens, I lose all internet connectivity, and have to reboot the router.
> 
> I also can't get 1080p/24 anymore. I posted about this here as I used to get 1080p/24 before the update. I have to admit that I did disable 1080p/24 a while ago due to the TiVo blanking out when streaming in /24.


Believe me, I can empathize with your frustration. I just sent a note to tivo margret and hopefully she will be more helpful than CSR at Tivo and/or Netflix.


----------



## aaronwt (Jan 31, 2002)

I just had my first unexpected reboot tonight of my Roamio Pro. It happened a few minutes before 9PM. So my 9PM recordings had the first 3 minutes cut off. Luckily The Walking Dead and Homeland are repeated in a couple for hours.

The only thing different I did this evening was to use the TiVo app on my Nexus 7 with my Roamio. I'm guessing that caused some issue since I have not run into this before.


----------

